# New Tires?



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

its time for new tires on the truck (daily driver non plow truck) , what to buy? looking at Good Year Duratrac are those good? want something that will be good in snow also.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Do a search. Literally hundreds of threads about tires of every iteration. Been beaten to death.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Sawboy;1843945 said:


> Do a search. Literally hundreds of threads about tires of every iteration. Been beaten to death.


What he said.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

I swear by BF GOODRICH A/T TKO's THE bigboy tire . quiet n rugged . snow self cleaning kings


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Duratracs are good for plowing, but they're not the best for daily driving; tend to be a little slick. I've got the Duratracs on my plow truck, but am switching back to Cooper Discoverer M&S on my daily driver truck, which is also my backup plow truck.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

My son and I use BFG TA KO's.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

32vld;1844044 said:


> My son and I use BFG TA KO's.


the only snow tire of the snow pro


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

postmaster . MIA . must be researching or licking his wounds .

typical drivel induced uncredible , incredible wabbash I keep referring about here . now he


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

DareDog;1843928 said:


> its time for new tires on the truck (daily driver non plow truck) , what to buy? looking at Good Year Duratrac are those good? want something that will be good in snow also.


Very happy with my DynaPro ATM's. Quite on dry, great traction on wet, snow and ice. Spend most my time plowing in 2wd with 600# of ballast. A lot here like the Duratrac's from what I have read. I can just get a better deal on the Hankooks.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I really like my Hankook Dynapro ATm's Good wear, great in the snow. BFG's are ok if you want to replace them yearly.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bfgs need to rotated constantly. Had them and they wore all kinda funny


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Firestone destination AT


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cooper ST MAXX its the best tire I've used in 10yrs I run them on all my truck and rarely use 4wd. Awesome tire in the snow mud and pavement


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I run GY Dura Tracs on both of my trucks, great tire, a little to aggressive for daily driving for most folks, don't get more than about 32-35K out of them.

Use to run BFG AT's on several different trucks, at the time they were probably the best options around but there are equal tires for less out there now. The last set I had was in '08, I only got 20k out of them and rotated every 5k. I never got more than 35k out of them. 
I know a couple of guys that run Cooper Discover ATR's
http://www.discounttire.com/cooperAtpHtp.html
One of them have about 25k on them on a Tundra and they appear they'll last well over 50K. Good price point and I'll probably run these in the summer.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My Dad runs Good Year Wrangler Dura Tracs on his Tundra and I also had them on my Chevy and we both love them. My new Tundra has BF GOODRICH A/T TKO's and I love them so far. I'm really looking foward to seeing how well they work for plowing.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for info,

now im leaning towards the Good Year duratrac i think i can get them for $155 a tire. its time for new tires ones on there now are almost bald.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

dieselss;1844114 said:


> Bfgs need to rotated constantly. Had them and they wore all kinda funny


Regardless of the tire manufacture, you should be rotating your tires every 6K miles per most maintance guide lines. I rotate my BFGs every oil change (about 5k miles) and they still look like new.

To the OP, if you want to save a couple bucks and like the BFG tread style, check out the "Treadwright" website and take a close look at the "Warden". A buddy of mine just purchased a set for his truck for about half of what a new BFG cost


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Cooper AT3's for me. Best rated tire for 3 years in a row.


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm on the second set of Goodyear Duratracs and they do great in the snow, although they are on year round. Mileage is around 30k-35k at most. Also used the general grabber as well and they are not to bad. Tires used on Chevy 2500hd crew cab and k2500 extended cab. Make sure and rotate.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been running Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revos for the last few years on my GMC 2500. They are great in the snow and all around driving. Never been stuck and could plow smaller storms in 2WD. My only issue with them was that I tow a 6,000 lb trailer for my day job and the weight on the rear end seemed to wear down the tires quicker than I would like.

I just bought a set of Hankook Dynapro ATMs. I'm hoping they're just as good in the snow and handle the weight of my trailer a little better. I do swap my tires in the summer, but pulling the trailer a few days a week during the winter has been tough on tires.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I am buying 1 tire at a time from craigslist. Just picked up this brand new at with wheel that fits my truck for 60. 2nd pick is a new old at I got for 20. Cheers


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

well change of plans going tomorrow to look at set of blizzak snow tires with rims.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

bought these


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

knpc;1871115 said:


> I have been running Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revos for the last few years on my GMC 2500. They are great in the snow and all around driving. Never been stuck and could plow smaller storms in 2WD. My only issue with them was that I tow a 6,000 lb trailer for my day job and the weight on the rear end seemed to wear down the tires quicker than I would like.
> 
> I just bought a set of Hankook Dynapro ATMs. I'm hoping they're just as good in the snow and handle the weight of my trailer a little better. I do swap my tires in the summer, but pulling the trailer a few days a week during the winter has been tough on tires.


 how much ballast are you running in the back when your plowing with the revos on?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

DareDog;1874263 said:


> bought these


I have Blizzaks on my wife's AWD Taurus; they're great - stick to the road like glue.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

DareDog;1872367 said:


> well change of plans going tomorrow to look at set of blizzak snow tires with rims.


You mean your gunna buy 4 all at once? Didn't think that was the proper way to do it. You could have saved by going one at a time you know


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Good one diesels. Too funny. Nice work.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

gc3;1874335 said:


> how much ballast are you running in the back when your plowing with the revos on?


I run about 350-400 lbs. of ballast. My truck is a 2013 GMC 2500 Crew Cab Short Bed so the weight is distributed better than say a reg cab long bed. I've plowed with no ballast many times also without any issue, but a few hundred lbs in the bed is always nice.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

My truck with the Revos


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

knpc;1874471 said:


> I run about 350-400 lbs. of ballast. My truck is a 2013 GMC 2500 Crew Cab Short Bed so the weight is distributed better than say a reg cab long bed. I've plowed with no ballast many times also without any issue, but a few hundred lbs in the bed is always nice.


I use around the same weight also. I'm on my 3rd winter season with my revos but I'm probably due for a upgrade even though they have a lot of tread left. It seems they spin a lot now when wet or snow. They always have. I've always had to be in 4wd when plowing. I'll probably try a different tire when I do upgrade though.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

dieselss;1874402 said:


> You mean your gunna buy 4 all at once? Didn't think that was the proper way to do it. You could have saved by going one at a time you know


That made me laugh my butt off. But hey I picked up random new tire # 3. Infinity dokota mt. Looks super meaty. Paid 70


----------

